# Charlotte North Carolina Area



## fivsomwhere

Is it true in my reading that there are no tracks within the Charlotte, NC area? I think this is a shame being the hub of racing. I owned a track in Virginia and would not be scared to open one here if there was an interest. Any comments would be appreciated. :wave:


----------



## fivsomwhere

I guess the interest isn't what I thought it would be for this area. Sorry.


----------



## glbbb

*Track In Charlotte*

I believe there is one opening soon there. There are a few racers in that area.
glbbb


----------



## fivsomwhere

Do you know where and when? Thanks for some insight as it seems no one else cares.


----------



## vaBcHRog

What scale are you looking for? Bill Kurtz races and promote HO race in NC and he is from the Charlotte Area.

Roger Corrie


----------



## Rawafx

In the Winston-Salem area there are two HO scale race tracks. One is at A and H Hobbies in Clemmons, NC. It is a four by sixteen foot Wizzard road course(that is easily converted to an oval). The other track is a 5 by 27 foot road course just south of Winston-Salem. If you'd like to see some pictures of these tracks you can check them out at http://groups.yahoo.com/group/SlotStockers/
There used to be a very nice track in Mooresville, NC at Milt Surratt's home but he moved to Illinois earlier this year. Jeff Solarz has a track in the Charlotte area but he is preparing to move to the Philidelphia area. There are also two nice HO tracks in the Raleigh area. 
If you or anyone else would like some additional information you can e-mail me at [email protected]

Sincerely,

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
A and H Hobbies
North Carolina International Raceway
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## fivsomwhere

So there is no 1/24 scale racing around in NC. Thats a shame being this area has no indoor r/c racing or big track slot car racing. If it wasnt for the prices people were asking for in commercial real estate I believe both of these hobbies would be uncontrollable in this area. Thanks again.


----------



## Rawafx

I'll ask one of the local 1/24th scale guys if there are any places open in NC anymore. I think I heard that Red Jack's in the Raleigh area had closed, too.

Bob Weichbrodt
A and H Hobbies
Clemmons, NC


----------



## junior8

Any type of slot racing track that opens in this area would certainly have me as a customer. I have lived here all of my life and once worked at Cooke's Model raceway here in Charlotte (1969-1970) of course it closed as did all of the others. If I'm not mistaken there were 6 slot car shops/track open during this time and they all closed within several months of each other. Understandable though, right now there is only one actual Hobby Shop left that I know of and I have more slot cars and parts than they do!


----------



## fivsomwhere

I agree. I dont consider HobbyTown a hobby shop. It is a shame that this area hurts for something with so many people here.


----------



## herschdog

fivsomwhere said:


> Is it true in my reading that there are no tracks within the Charlotte, NC area? I think this is a shame being the hub of racing. I owned a track in Virginia and would not be scared to open one here if there was an interest. Any comments would be appreciated. :wave:


 im planning to move to nc with in the 6month to a year
i have a 4 lane track im hoping to fine other who are willing to start a small box stock,and super stock.
Or i would like to join a club. but don't want to get in to hot sot or anything with lexand body.


----------



## fgf60

1/32 track in King NC, 125ft home made 4 lane, nice club...
e-mail me for more info


----------



## FLYING5

There is at least 4 tracks I know of , randleman, wake forest,archdale and one more that justopened but I cant think of the name. E-mail me at [email protected] i will talk to you about all the tracks with 2 1/2 hours of charlotte. Also send phone # i'll call.


----------



## Rawafx

I just heard over the weekend that there is a 1/24th scale place in Fuquay-Varina. Check out this message board http://slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/index.php? and maybe someone there can add additional information. 

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
A and H Hobbies
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## herschdog

i don't no but im moving down there soon and im bringing my 4 lane tomy track with me.
hoping to find racers


----------



## herschdog

what is your e-mail mine is 
[email protected]
i also havea 4 lane track that i race in clubs with. i also was goin to build a 4 lane scalelectric track bu decided to wait till i move.


----------



## Rawafx

The HO Slot Car Club of NC is starting a five race series in January with some very basic, simple classes. The tracks/locations are:
Ron Brna's in Raleigh, NC
Lewis Wuori's in New Hill, NC(near Apex, southwest of Raleigh)
A and H Hobbies in Clemmons, NC just west of Winston-Salem)
Bob Weichbrodt's in Winston-Salem, NC
Joe's Pit Stop Raceway in Clairemont, NC
Classes to follow soon...........

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## okracer

man why cant we have that kind of support in oklahoma


----------



## Rawafx

Herschdog,
I sent you an e-mail but it bounced back undeliverable.......

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## herschdog

OK TRY THEESE 
[email protected] THIS IS HOME
[email protected] THIS IS FAMILEY
[email protected] THIS IS WORK
ONE SHOULD WORK FOR YOU


----------



## hlpressley

Delete


----------



## hlpressley

I guess not? Oh well I tried!


----------



## Rawafx

I'll check with one of the local 1/24th-1/32nd scale racers when he comes into the hobby shop tomorrow to see if he knows of any racing going on around here. I am only familiar with the HO racing scene here in NC.

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
A and H Hobbies
Clemmons, NC


----------



## herschdog

i have a 4 lane and im moving to concord,nc some time in june. 
hopefully i get to meet other racer and if all go's well star a club.
i also might be looking into renting a spot tbuild diffrent tracks for kid to race
at partys and fun all types of tracks.
send me a e mail 
[email protected] mention track this way i would open the mail


----------



## babyedwards

There use to be a place in Denver, NC about 45 min north of charlotte near lake norman. I forgot the name of the place but a few guys that raced in concord opened it up. It has been over a year since i been there so i dont know if it is still open. I was going through my stuff the other day and want to get back racing again and about 5 of my friends are looking to go run somewhere. If i get around the Denver area i will let you guys know and if you know anything let me know 
thanks Jeremy aka Bubbles


----------



## LRE

*2) 8 lane commercial 1/24 scale slor car tracks for sale!!!!!*

Hello guys I happen to have 2 tracks in storage approx 30 minutes north of Winston Salem ...1) track is a 155' road course the 2nd) is a 110' oval they have been in storage for 3-4 years ...I had planned to set them up but I couldn't find the right building in the right spot sooooo...I just gave up ....they are for sale 2000.00 firm no computer but there are some other accessories as well as timer,7( D batterys) 2 show cases etc....anyone interested can contact [email protected] 336-871-8470 ask for .....Jack


----------



## FastMann

Nice deal! I hope you find a willing parent for your babies. It'd be a shame to see good tracks go to waste. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragnar

fivsomwhere said:


> Is it true in my reading that there are no tracks within the Charlotte, NC area? I think this is a shame being the hub of racing. I owned a track in Virginia and would not be scared to open one here if there was an interest. Any comments would be appreciated. :wave:


Here is a Raceway in the Charlotte area. It is only about 20 miles from Charlotte.

SPEED WORLD RACEWAY AND HOBBIES
1251 Hwy 16 S.
Denver N.C. 28037

Check them out, and have fun.


----------



## dust696

fivsomwhere said:


> I guess the interest isn't what I thought it would be for this area. Sorry.


 if you build we will come winston salem nc


----------



## dhamby123

*winston salem area racing*

i also sent a ton of money on the 1/24th stuff and raced the usra mid south div. 1 and 2 and even worked at one of the raceways for a while and now everything in this local area is gone except for garland down in archdale its a great place but by the time i drive down race and drive back its like 1.00 or 2.00 am and the work day comes early it just all comes back down to the rent of the buildings it takes to put one of these tracks up and unless you start a full blown hobby shop the slot racing is not gonna support it enough to pay the bills you have to have somthing to fall back on in the summer months like rc planes and cars and othere such things to do outside . im now racing ho scale but my real passion is in 1/24th and always will be theres nothing like burning down the back bank of a 155foot king with a champion chassis with a super 16d or c can straped to that baby i can smell the fish,e parma tires .anyhow maybe someday someone else will open a track up and keep it going .


----------



## Ragnar

I remember the several great tracks in the tri-cities area. I used to own with my ex-wife a slot racing shop on North Main Street in High Point, this was during the early '70s between '72 and '73. I was a college student at the time, and when I left the area to go to school in Oxford, I sold the track to Jerry Gifford, who ran it until about '77, '78. I enjoyed racing in the area, and I know there were several really good competitors. I've raced all over the US, England, and parts of Europe, and I still have a fondness for the racing in the tri-cities area. It seems like someone could get a shop going in that area.

Tom


----------



## spamp

*NC Track*

There is a New King track in Pageland SC. about 50 min from Charlotte NC. I am going to check it out this weekend. I would be interested in investing in a track. I have a job that I need to work everyday, but i would still be interested in being involved in a track in the Charlotte area.

spamp


----------



## spamp

*Tracks in Jacksonville FL*

Ragnar:

Do you know of any tracks in Jax FL? I live back and fourth between Jax and Charlotte NC.

Thanks,
Spamp


----------



## spamp

spamp said:


> There is a New King track in Pageland SC. about 50 min from Charlotte NC. I am going to check it out this weekend. I would be interested in investing in a track. I have a job that I need to work everyday, but i would still be interested in being involved in a track in the Charlotte area.
> 
> spamp
> 
> Pageland SC


----------



## babyedwards

I live in mooresville my buddy lives in monroe he said that the pageland place has a olva roadcourse and a dragstrip all 1/24 scale and the place in denver has a road course and a dragstip i think im gonna go out to one of them or maybe both this week i will let you know how things are going


----------



## spamp

I talked to a guy Mike from Mooresville who goes to Pageland. He said they have 155' King roadcourse and a Tunkle 110' modified figure eight. There is also a full scale 1/4 mile drag strip with a 32' runout which makes it the the longest drag strip on the east coast. I'm going there tonight, so I will let you know tomorrow.

Spamp


----------



## babyedwards

there was a guy named philip who worked at the Concord slot car track with paul does anyone know how to get in contact with him i think his brother worked for the midsouth touring deal thanks Bubbles


----------



## Ragnar

spamp said:


> Ragnar:
> 
> Do you know of any tracks in Jax FL? I live back and fourth between Jax and Charlotte NC.
> 
> Thanks,
> Spamp


There's "Slot Car Speedway and Hobbies":
http://www.scshobbies.com/

Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies
1906-3 Parental Home Rd
Jacksonville, FL 32216











Tell them Tom Setzer recommended the track to you! :wave:


----------



## spamp

Thanks thats 15 min from where I live in FL


----------



## junior8

*Woop's Meant to pm this to herschdog*

Even though I am not an HO person yet, I will race anything! When you do move let me know and I'll check it out. You could possibly spark my interest me in HO racing. I have a 1:32 Scalextric track and love it but I have pondered switching to HO for some time now. Please make note of this reply, I would love to see some nice Ho cars in action.


----------



## CGordon

*Wondering ???*

Im a friend of babyedwards, we were looking to get back to slot car racing after some time off, anybody know if Denver is still open we were really wanting to try it out tonight, but the number I had has been disconnected, didnt wanna go all the way out there, and be dissapointed with another closed track. Any help would be appreciated thanks


----------



## spamp

Go to the one in Pageland SC. It has two tracks and a drag strip. They are open Wed-Sun.


----------



## FastMann

junior8 said:


> Even though I am not an HO person yet, I will race anything! When you do move let me know and I'll check it out. You could possibly spark my interest me in HO racing. I have a 1:32 Scalextric track and love it but I have pondered switching to HO for some time now. Please make note of this reply, I would love to see some nice Ho cars in action.


I have to find an HO track too, I want to see them up close and personal. Videos and pictures don't do justice to slot cars.


----------



## MRS.SLOT-CAR

the track in denver and concord are both closed now and the one that was in monroe n.c. has now moved to pageland s.c just 20 mis more down hwy 601 turn right at stoplight and 2-3 tenths on the right. across from napa. we now have 2 tracks so we can race and rent at same time we still have the engleman 160 ft and a windsor with reverse donut 90 ft and he is correct on the drag strip longest on the east coast. we are open wed-fri 3pm -9pm sat 11am -8pm sun1-8 our phone # 843-675-2662 give us a call for more details


----------



## spamp

I hope more people will read this. I went to the place in Pageland SC, and it is awesome! Two tracks, plenty of space, and a very long drag strip! It took me less than 1 hour and I live in FT Mill SC. Spread the word *SLOT CAR* racing is back in the Charlotte area!!!!

Spamp


----------



## micracer94

*Do You Have The Need For Speed ???????*

THIS IS TO LET THE PEOPLE IN THE CHARLOTTE AREA THAT SLOT CAR RACING IS ALIVE AND WELL IN PAGELAND SC. YEA I KNOW ITS A LITTLE FAR TO GO FROM CHARLOTTE MAYBE 45 MIN. BUT ITS WORTH IT. I LIVE IN MOORESVILLE NC AND IT IS A 70 MILE TRIP FOR ME AND I DO IT TWICE A WEEK. I HAVE BEEN A SUPPORTER OF CAROLINA SLOT CAR RACING TRACK SINCE IT WAS IN MONROE AND I FOLLOWED THEM TO PAGELAND. ITS GREAT LIKE MRS SLOTCAR SAYS. SHE OUGHT TO KNOW SHES THE OWNER AND OPERATOR. THEY HAVE A HUGE STORE WITH TWO TRACKS, ONE ROAD COURSE AND ONE BRAND NEW MODIFIED FIGURE EIGHT. ALSO HAVE A FULL 1/4 MILE SCALE DRAG STRIP WITH A 32FT RUNOUT AREA WHICH MAKES IT THE LONGEST STRIP ON THE EAST COAST. THEY HAVE JUNIOR RACES ON SATURDAYS AND THEY WILL ALSO HOLD BIRTHDAY PARTIES, AND I GUESS BARMITSFAHS IF YOU WANT. 
I AM WHAT YOU WOULD CALL A LIFER WITH THIS HOBBY AND HAVE BEEN DOING IT FOR ABOUT 45 YEARS NOW SO I GUESS THAT TELLS YOU HOW OLD I AM. THERE IS DIRT IN MY YARD YOUNGER THEN ME. ANYWAY IF YOU LOVE THIS HOBBY OR JUST GETTING INTO IT, OR TRYING TO FIND SOMETHING FOR YOUR KIDS TO DO TO KEEP THEM OFF THE STREETS IT MAKES A GREAT HOBBY. AND RIGHT NOW ITS THE ONLY TRACK WITHIN THE AREA THATS OPEN AND THEY NEED OUR SUPPORT. WE RUN BIG BOYS ON THURS AND FRIDAY, WITH 5 DIFFERENT CLASSES RUN USUALLY HAVE A GOOD SIZE CROWD ON BOTH NIGHTS. MOSTLY BETWEEN 8 TO 14 RACERS. ITS GREAT THEY HAVE TABLE BOOTHS IN THE BACK SO BRING A LUNCH ORDER TAKE OUT OR GET A SNACK FROM THERE SNACK MACHINES. MAKE A DAY OF IT SAT OR SUN. BRING THE KIDS STAY AWHILE. THEY HAVE SOME ARCADE MACHINES AS WELL. I WORK ON A COUPLE OF THEIR COMMITTEES TO HELP SUPPORT THE TRACK, I ALSO TO TECH SUPPORT, HELP RUN THE RACES, WORK IN THE PARTS ROOM ONCE IN A WHILE AND BE GLAD TO ANSWER ANY QUESTIONS YOU MIGHT HAVE CONCERNING THE SPORT. 
BELIEVE ME WHEN I TELL YOU THAT SINCE I HAVE BEEN RACING THIS IS ONE OF THE BEST IF NOT THE BEST PLACE TO RACE I HAVE EVER BEEN INVOLVED IN. I LOVE THIS HOBBY AND THINK IF MORE PEOPLE GET INVOLVED THEY TO WOULD LIKE IT. I HAVE SUPPORTED THEM ALMOST SINCE THEIR BEGINNING IN MONROE AND THEY ARE GREAT PEOPLE AND THE PEOPLE THAT RACE THERE ARE GREAT PEOPLE ALSO.
AS THEY SAY DOWN HERE IN THE SOUTH YALL COME DOWN YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT YOUR MISSING. AFTER YOU TRY IT YOU MIGHT BE THE NEXT DALE EARNHARDT, hahaha. OF COURSE MRS SLOTCAR WOULD SAY JEFF GORDON, BUT I CAN'T BRING MYSELF TO SAY HIS NAME. THANKS

IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS ABOUT THE HOBBY OR THE TRACK CONTACT ME DIRECTLY AT [email protected] or call the track and talk to anyone there they will be more then willing to help out 1-843-675-2662


----------



## micracer94

You have a place to support, and just like in Monroe you haven't come down to Pageland to try it out. And you couldn't have supported them for five years because they were only open three. I know who you are and the support your talking about is telling the owners how good you are, telling them how much to sell their parts to you for and showing up only for the USRA shows and complaining about the rules when your car gets beat. Your not a supporter but a blow hard that wants everthing his own way.


----------



## micracer94

Ragnar said:


> Here is a Raceway in the Charlotte area. It is only about 20 miles from Charlotte.
> 
> SPEED WORLD RACEWAY AND HOBBIES
> 1251 Hwy 16 S.
> Denver N.C. 28037
> 
> Check them out, and have fun.


 This place has been closed for months !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MRS.SLOT-CAR

the closest slot car track 1/24 th scale is in pageland sc bout 45 min drive from charlotte depending on traffic.we are right on hwy 9 downtown pageland.the phone # is 843-675-2662 busch (usra rules on thur night and fri night we have 2 races 4' and 4.5 " sat morn jr wing for 15 and under( kids are not allowed to race fri nights adults only) wed and sun test & tune open track 5 bucks (got to have your own car and controller for this. we have 2 road courses ones for rentals and one for racin plus we have a 1/4 mi drag track with over 30 ft of shut down longest on the east coast. give us a call or if ya aint sceered come race with us tech opens at 8pm


----------



## hlpressley

micracer94 said:


> You have a place to support, and just like in Monroe you haven't come down to Pageland to try it out. And you couldn't have supported them for five years because they were only open three. I know who you are and the support your talking about is telling the owners how good you are, telling them how much to sell their parts to you for and showing up only for the USRA shows and complaining about the rules when your car gets beat. Your not a supporter but a blow hard that wants everthing his own way.




Were you talking about me? I am just curious as there was a little bad blood when I left CSR in Monroe but I am not sure I know who you are or why you would make this claim. Please advise. I read all the way back through the thread and just couldn't find anyone else you could have been talking to. Just wondering. :dude:


----------



## hlpressley

Were you talkin to me..........Mike?


----------



## Ragnar

micracer94 said:


> This place has been closed for months !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 I'm sorry to hear that they are closed. I visit family in the area , and I used to stop in there when I was in the area.


----------



## hlpressley

I have been going to the track in Pageland for a little while now and it is great. The track is fast and in excellent condition. They also keep a very large and nice selection of parts on the wall. So head on out and see these folks as I can promise a great time especially on Friday nights (race night). :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS.SLOT-CAR

Thanks Harold for your support, and im very happy to have you back at our track
MRS.SLOT-CAR ps glad to see you finished in the top 10 in your first race back


----------



## hlpressley

Ha Ha that is funny! I will be back in the winner's circle just like the old days but it just might take me a little while. LOL :wave:


----------



## MRS.SLOT-CAR

your getting close harold you got in the top 3 this week in 4.5 wont be long b4 you get your win stickers again.keep up the good work.


----------



## spamp

*Track Closed*

 Pageland track closed. Is anyone going to try and open another track in Charlotte area? It's a shame the place in Pagland was nice!

Spamp


----------



## fantom hurse

hey guys, a new 3 track speedway is set to open in concord nc. they hope to be open by october first. also have a drag track, with pinks all out racing. located on hwy 29, behind drive time auto sales...between k mart and lowes.


----------



## dhamby123

*New track in high point*

Hey guys just thought id le tyou know there is a new place in high point open they have a swoopy king a hill climb . a queen track not up yet and a drag strip not complete yet they have a wide selection of parts and are working on getting everything going so far they race usra scale on sundays hillclimb wing cars on sat. swoopy king and gtp on fri. nights swoopy king and a 4inc beginners class on fri. hillclimb we have been working on the swoopy king for a while now and we have just about got it dialed in it was in storage for about 3 years it is the king that was in concord at pauls place when he had it as well as the hillclimb pictures are in my photo album we are painting the track tonight i think it will make a big change in its aperr. the surface has just really come in good within the last week when we first set it up we were running around 4.00 to 4.5 with spec 15 wings we are now running in the low to mid 3,s 4 batteries and 2 90amp bulldogs power the track ..well if you guys are out and about check it out its on the corner of main(311) and kerns


----------



## slotshot121

New HO Raceway opening in Mt. Holly, NC - We should be open in three more weeks.
Max Trax 4 lane raod course / Tomy 6 lane oval / Drag Strip 
full line HO cars and parts counter 

Slot Shots 
704-472-3810
Rick Parker - Owner


----------



## dhamby123

Hey, good new ho place to ill let my ho friends know sounds like ive heard about this are these tracks joe capp,s formerly pit stop raceway if so how is everyone doing ive raced with you guys before im friends with bob w. a,k,a rawafx. ive also raced with chris walker . if so please send us some more info we are looking for places to race ho. thanks Danny


----------



## BlueDevilDonnie

Hmmm...an HO track in Eden, NC...a new HO track opening in Mt. Holly, NC...THANK YOU HOBBYTALK!!! The ability to find/share information about our hobby via the internet is truly a great thing. It seems we are having some nice momentum towards building a vibrant HO scene here in North Carolina. Please let us know when you are up and running. I'm in Charlotte all the time.


----------



## slotshot121

dhamby123 said:


> Hey, good new ho place to ill let my ho friends know sounds like ive heard about this are these tracks joe capp,s formerly pit stop raceway if so how is everyone doing ive raced with you guys before im friends with bob w. a,k,a rawafx. ive also raced with chris walker . if so please send us some more info we are looking for places to race ho. thanks Danny


Hi Danny - 

Yes these are the tracks from Joe's shop. I will keep everyone posted as to when the doors are opening. It should be in mid to late May 08. 

Thanks,
SLOT SHOTS
Rick Parker 
704-472-3810


----------



## slotshot121

We'll keep everyone posted on our progress of getting the store ready for opening day. I plan to promote opening day and have a cook out at the shop as well! Keep in touch!!!!!


SLOT SHOTS
Mt. Holly, NC 
704-472-3810


----------



## Rawafx

Rick,
If any of the racers from Pit Stop want to get in some racing before you open I am hosting an HO Six Hour Enduro here in W-S, NC on May 10th. There is a another thread in this section with all the particulars.

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## slotshot121

Rawafx said:


> Rick,
> If any of the racers from Pit Stop want to get in some racing before you open I am hosting an HO Six Hour Enduro here in W-S, NC on May 10th. There is a another thread in this section with all the particulars.
> 
> Bob Weichbrodt
> "Rawafx"
> W-S, NC


Bob- 

Sounds great, I will email everyone I have in my list. Maybe you and I can coordinate some races in the near future.

Slot Shots
Rick Parker 
704-472-3810


----------



## vaBcHRog

Rawafx said:


> Rick,
> If any of the racers from Pit Stop want to get in some racing before you open I am hosting an HO Six Hour Enduro here in W-S, NC on May 10th. There is a another thread in this section with all the particulars.
> 
> Bob Weichbrodt
> "Rawafx"
> W-S, NC


Bob,

What happened to Pit Stop? Joe is OK isn't he?

Roger Corrie


----------



## slotshot121

Joe is fine, he's building a new home for his family and is going to spend some time racing now! LOL


----------



## dhamby123

Sounds good glad to hear the tracks are gonna be up and running and not in storage .


----------



## Austin-buckshot

there is a 1/24th and ho drag and circle track in eden,nc i believe the circle ho track is a scorpion road course and the 1/24th is a baby daytona


----------

